# Sonarworks Measure & Reference



## ckiraly (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi Everyone - I just wanted to share my recent experience with Sonarworks Measure and Reference microphone and calibration software. I had purchased the headphone version a little while back and it made such a huge difference on my Sony 7506s that I wondered why I hadn't done it sooner. But since then I've been trying to do my mixes on headphones alone and you just can't get a true sense of space and depth (just about everything sounds great in headphones). So I picked up some Yamaha HS5 monitors and an HS8S sub. By themselves, they sounded ok, but not great. So I decided to get the Sonarworks microphone to calibrate my room and speakers. The calibration process is super easy, took me about 15 minutes. After calibrating my setup I am totally blown away! The sheer amount of detail and balance is truly remarkable. If you're thinking of calibrating your setup and think it's too expensive or complicated, I recommend you try this. Game changer! - Chris


----------



## steveo42 (Jun 9, 2018)

I've been using Sonarworks since it was first released and it is one of the best products I have ever used. Over the years I have tried the ARC system as well as various other software to improve my semi-treated room but I always heard artifacts. Usually "phasey" type anomalies and such.

I notice no such side effects from the Sonarworks system. I agree with everything Chris says. The improvment in the sound, at least in my studio, is quite noticeable. 
I didn't purchase the mic but instead purchased a Dayton measurement mic which comes with a curve (text file) that imports into Sonarworks. I also use the standard headphone plugins for my AKG Q701, ATH-M50x and Sony 7506 phones and didn't purchase my phones from Sonarworks.
I am currently using the Headphone, Reference and Systemwide products.

They do offer a trial version so you can try before you buy.

Great product IMHO.


----------

